
Why I'm Not Ready To Sell My Bitcoins - jessaustin
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timothylee/2013/02/14/why-i-dont-think-bitcoins-big-price-rise-is-another-bubble/
======
SlipperySlope
The article justifies bitcoin hoarding.

